# 501 will not respond to remote after software update



## neb (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello all, 

I just purchased a 501 from ebay and it was a receiver that was never previously used or activated. I hooked it up to the satellite stream and it upgraded to the P4.00 software but ever since then, the remote has stopped working. I looked at the sys info and it says remote address 1 and I tried reprogramming that with the remote, also tried changing remote address with no luck. Any ideas? Also for some reason, audio is not working either. This receiver came with a blue access card and Dish is sending me a new one so the receiver is not activated yet, dont know if that has anything to do with it. Please help.


----------



## neb (Sep 26, 2007)

neb said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just purchased a 501 from ebay and it was a receiver that was never previously used or activated. I hooked it up to the satellite stream and it upgraded to the P4.00 software but ever since then, the remote has stopped working. I looked at the sys info and it says remote address 1 and I tried reprogramming that with the remote, also tried changing remote address with no luck. Any ideas? Also for some reason, audio is not working either. This receiver came with a blue access card and Dish is sending me a new one so the receiver is not activated yet, dont know if that has anything to do with it. Please help.


Anybody???


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I suggest you look at the remote address setup and make sure the upgrade did not reset it.

Leon


----------



## neb (Sep 26, 2007)

Is there another area to look at the remote address setup besides in the sys info screen? The remote address in the sys info screen is set to 1. my remote is also set to 1.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 12, 2007)

Try changing the remote address to 2 or 3. This sometimes works. If the address will not change, there is something wrong with the box or the remote.


----------



## neb (Sep 26, 2007)

Must be the box, the remote works because I can control other receivers with it. I'm going to be calling on Dish for this as it seems that the firmware upgrade has damaged the receiver.


----------

